

Show HN: Analysing Hacker News Metadata with R - vrepsys
http://vrepsys.github.io/hn-analytics/

======
petenixey
This is super-interesting, thank you for posting. Where did you originally get
the data from to do this analysis? Have you been harvesting it yourself?

~~~
vrepsys
Thanks. I scraped the data from
[https://www.hnsearch.com/](https://www.hnsearch.com/). They have a very nice
REST API.

------
dmix
Looks like a few of the top posters stopped using HN as much >2011\. Are there
some public traffic stats for HN? I'm curious if this was around the time when
HN became flooded with new users. The quality has somewhat declined since then
(as with all communities).

Although, tptacek is still an HN machine.

~~~
tptacek
Yeah that's really embarrassing.

------
ekrsulov
See kibana3 dashboard
[http://hnk.aws.af.cm/index.html](http://hnk.aws.af.cm/index.html) , data from
hckrnews.com data, elasticsearch qbox.io, hosting in appfog.

------
samspenc
Waiting to see a comment from tptacek! :)

